# Everyday of my life...



## Titleistguy (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## BuzzKillington (Jul 23, 2020)

We once got an RFI asking for permission to cut a 14" dia. hole through a 12" deep beam... Sigh!


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2020)

i currently have an arch request to form a vertical shaft thru a concrete beam.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 23, 2020)

We can live with holes in beams if given a chance to review and approve the calc, and its not done with a freaking torch.  

Bc the fire protection contractor didn't want to you know ... pick up the phone.... they just came in and installed their stuff.   #facepalm


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2020)

why can't the sprinkler line run below b/steel?


----------



## Reverse Polish (Jul 24, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> We can live with holes in beams if given a chance to review and approve the calc, and its not done with a freaking torch.
> 
> Bc the fire protection contractor didn't want to you know ... pick up the phone.... they just came in and installed their stuff.   #facepalm
> 
> View attachment 18187




I been doin this for 30 years!  Ain't never had a problem!


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 30, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> why can't the sprinkler line run below b/steel?


Oh it can lol .... we have some internal standards for making sure the nozzles don't sit too far below bottom of steel (depending on clearance requirements).  But to your point there are about 100 other ways this could have been done better lol.  All they had to do was coordinate...sigh.


----------

